# Creative Audigy 2 ZS: questions about TAD connection



## Rennurdaor (Nov 20, 2005)

The drivers for my motherboard’s onboard sound were causing problems, so I replaced the onboard sound with an Audigy 2 ZS card. It is fantastic! I am not having any problems, but there are some questions about its use the answers to which I have not been able to glean from the manual or the online knowledge base. Since my questions involve three different issues, I am making three different posts. I hope this doesn’t violate some kind of posting rule. If it does, I apologize. I certainly will appreciate any help anyone can give me. Creative has not replied to my questions.

I have a USR 2976 voice modem in a PCI slot next to my new Audigy 2 ZS card. The 2976 modem is very common; but since it is OEM, US Robotics’ support consists essentially of acknowledging its existence. I would like to make a TAD connection between the sound card and modem in order to use the sound card in a speakerphone setup. The modem has only one side connector and it looks identical to the TAD connector on my Audigy 2ZS, but I don’t know its pinouts. (I found the Audigy card’s TAD pinouts online.) Since my optical drives use digital audio extraction, I don’t need the CD audio cable that went from one optical drive to the motherboard’s CD sound in connector; and I disconnected it. The CD audio cable fits only one way into both the sound card TAD connector and the modem’s similar 4-pin connector. Would I be safe in connecting the modem and sound card together using the CD audio cable even though I don’t know the modem’s pinouts for its connector? Are most modems consistent in this?

The CD cable is fairly long. I would need only a very sort cable to connect the two adjacent cards, but I have not been able to find a short one. Does anyone know a source or if there is a specific name for a short cable for this purpose? (I have had no luck googling “TAD cable”.)


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2005)

The TAD connection should be unneccessary as the modem
audio will be transfered across the PCI bus.


----------

